# Where can I get this?



## jettarabbit (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a coolant leak coming from the lower coolant line and would like to find the o ring to replace the one i currently have. I have got a quote from the dealer and they are wanting 400 for one and ECS has them for 100 for the hoses, is there a way just to get the o ring? 
This is what i am talking abouthttp://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-All_Road--2.7T/Engine/Cooling/Hoses/ES398808/


----------



## Mr_Rally (May 3, 2003)

Find a local o-ring supply store. Take the old o-ring to them and have it sized. Audi uses metric, but there might be one close enough in the Standard AS568 size they would typically stock. I've done this with several o-rings on my Audi's. My local store also carries some metric. There are numerous sources on the internet as well. There are basicly 3 things on o-rings, ID, cross-section and material. Buna-N (NBR) is the most common and a good material for cooling systems.

The other alternative is to go to a junkyard and find a good used one.


----------

